# Angel Wrigglers - 56k Beware



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I took a pic of every spot where they are at, I think I have about 100 of them, if not more. There are also some underneath the container, the sponge and some other odd places.

They should be free swimming on Friday from what I am told as they laid about 4 days ago. I gotta get some bbs eggs to hatch


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

amazing man! how're they progressing?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy heck! Smaaaaaalll!

Brian, how does the size compair to betta fry? Almost the same eh? lol


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ciddian....angel wigglers are about double the size of betta wigglers  I've seen both. Blue ram wigglers are closer to the size of betta fry.

Get a pic when they free swim  Great close ups...wish I had a digital camera so I could show you the cloud of free swimmers from the 2 angel spawns I pulled last week.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Angel fry are around 6 times bigger than betta fry, lol.

They should be free swimming tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh my... They still look sooo small! ^^


----------

